# What oil should I use?



## shez (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi I live in uk and I was wondering what make of full senthetic oil u lot recommend...Thanks


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Mobil 1


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Mobil 1 is great stuff at a good price.

If you can get Amsoil pretty cheap, that's good stuff too!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Penzoil, Castrol Typr R Synthetic, Mobil 1, Redline etc
Anything fully synthetic is ok, make sure you get correct weight though. I go for a 15w-30 or 10w-30 but different climate.
Personally i use Castrol Type R. My housemate uses Penzoil on his SR20DET silvia.


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

i like quaker state 10w 30 it works fine on mine and i'm in florida so it does burn up a little faster.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

japanese have oil known as 'gtr' oil, forgot what it's really called tho. i'd go with that or pennzoil cuz i like the pennzoil nismo gtr34


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

I used redline syn. in my rx7(and rotarys really care bout their oil), so to me its a really good brand.


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

how does the rotary engine really work? no pistons right?


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

gophrsplatter said:


> *how does the rotary engine really work? no pistons right? *


http://travel.howstuffworks.com/rotary-engine.htm


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sultan said:


> *http://travel.howstuffworks.com/rotary-engine.htm *


that is an awesome site :thumbup:


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

ehh change every 3k and with pennzoil you'll be alright


----------

